# real estate nikon dslr + lenses choices.



## riskinhos (Nov 16, 2012)

so I'll need to shoot some interiors of apartments and I need a camera and lenses. I'll have to make some very short videos too. I'll need an ultra wide zoom and a normal zoom, the normal zoom could be a cheap one. the maximum wide I need is at least 17mm (FF), more the better. I've about $2000 to spend on lenses plus camera.
so I'm really puzzled about what to get. full frame sounds too expensive for me. don't known if it's worth it to spend more to go full frame. if it makes any noticeable difference in the end. maybe a dx with good lenses is better then a fx with cheap lenses.

I really like the tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 but maybe there are other options.

Also don't known if I should get a DX with autofocus motor like a D7000. I could get a D5100 which has the same sensor. or should I get the new D5200? should I consider the D3200? or should I just wait for a D7000 replacement? please help.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 16, 2012)

I see used Nikon 12-24 DX lenses for around the $700 range...decent lens...the Tokina 11-16mm/2.8, I shot about 40 frames with earlier this summer, borrowed from a guy...it seemed "okay", really, no complaints. I thought the upcoming D5200 was going to have decent video capabilities??? Not sure really. Hard to believe this post has already had over 60 hits, and this is the first reply...

I'm not up on the video capabilities of the various lower-level Nikons...surely there is a TPF'er who is though...


----------



## riskinhos (Nov 17, 2012)

about video. I don't need anything fancy. it just needs autofocus while filming. that's why I rulled out the D90.
How is the tokina compared to the nikon? I can buy it for 600$.
I really need a good quality ultra wide lens for low light. I'll be shooting in the 16-35mm range. the nikon 10-24 would give me great flexibility whitout having to change lens. but I preffer image quality over that.
Also the tokina seams the only f/2.8 ultra wide for DX.
The version without focus motor costs around $700 vs $600 for the motorless one. Don't know if it's worth it to get a D7000 to save more on lenses and spend more on the camera because of that.


----------



## riskinhos (Nov 18, 2012)

can someone help me please? maybe I should just buy a canon since at least people in their subforum are much more helpfull. I was trying to avoid that since I already have an old D40 that I like.

I want to add that what I really want is to take great interior photos. I'll always correct the lens distortions in ptlens since wide angles always distorce things. I'll also be using a tripod most times.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 18, 2012)

You mention 17mm FF, does that mean you are wanting to go Full frame or are you open to APS-C as well.  I use a D7000 with a Tokina 12-24 f/4 that has given me great results.


----------



## riskinhos (Nov 18, 2012)

that's my doubt. is FF really worth the extra cost? a D600 + 1 cheap full frame wide angle lens would take better photos then a APS-C camera with good lens?
also since I don't have any old lens around atm is it worth it to get the D7000 instead of a D5100? what about the D5200? does it have a real improvement? I don't think a D3200 would be good since from reviews it has a worse quality then a D5100.
Does the tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 makes a noticable difference from other wide angles? what you recommend?
I'll always correct vigneting and distortions so I don't care so much about those. But I do care a lot about chromatic aberration that is more difficult to correct and deeply influences the quality of a photo. please help.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 18, 2012)

How will these photos be used?


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 18, 2012)

riskinhos said:


> can someone help me please? maybe I should just buy a canon since at least people in their subforum are much more helpfull. I was trying to avoid that since I already have an old D40 that I like.
> 
> I want to add that what I really want is to take great interior photos. I'll always correct the lens distortions in ptlens since wide angles always distorce things. I'll also be using a tripod most times.



wow. yea, just get a Canon and stay in their subforum. They will be happy to have you there.


----------



## riskinhos (Nov 18, 2012)

greybeard said:


> How will these photos be used?


 it will be for a furniture and interior design company. the pics will go to a catalog and web.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (Nov 18, 2012)

well the real improvement of fx is that you don't have to deal with the crop factor of dx, quality will basically be the same either way


----------



## riskinhos (Nov 19, 2012)

let's forget full frame then if quality is basically the same.
after reading loads of reviews I choosed the tokina 11-16mm. the second version with motor because it has also other improvements like flare reduction etc. since I'll be using the lens exclusivly for interiors and not for landscape a fast lens gives me an advantage in low light. since there's no other f/2.8 for DX the choice was relatively easy. and also because the competition is not great either and also the price is good.

so let's get back to the camera issue. since I'll be using lenses with internal motors I don't feel the need for a D7000 class camera. I could save the cash for other lenses. Also I don't like the D3200 very much because it has a worse quality then the D5100. This leaves me with the D5100 and D5200. I'll have to wait a few days to known more about the D5200 and also because if I'm going to get a D5100 then I'll just get an used one after the D5200 lunch at a much cheaper price.

I still need to pick a normal zoom.

thanks for the help.


----------



## impulsive1 (Nov 19, 2012)

You'll need lighting also.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Nov 19, 2012)

Just shy of 8 hours from his original post, and this guy is flipping out because there aren't enough replies?

Sheesh, man. This is an internet forum, not a call-in tech support line.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Nov 19, 2012)

By the way, get a wide angle lens for your D40 and call it a day. It will work just fine. There isn't some magic combination you need to have to shoot real state. In fact, since the 1990's, there has been this cool piece of software that allows you to shoot wide angle shots even without a wide angle lens using multiple shots called a panoramic photograph.

Gahhh, I wish I could remember the name of the software. Oh YEAH.... PHOTOSHOP.


----------



## riskinhos (Nov 19, 2012)

I known I need lighting but that's independent from which lens or camera.

my D40 is broken  dam kids. Also it doesn't have video which I need. and thanks for the photoshop suggestion but no tkx. it would take many hours of editing for each photo and I'll have to do about 100 in a day.

after searching I've found the tokina 11-16mm without motor for 450$ instead of $700 for the version with motor. also the older version has lens profiles in programs that I'll use to correct. I could also save more on buying old lens in the future that would work with the D7000.
But I've also tried a D3200 and loved the wireless remote. It would allow me to do aerial photography. So I'm kinda divided if I should get the D5200 or the D7000.
What would be great it would be a D7000 with a remote. But then I would spend more on something like a camranger.
So I guess I'm going for the D7000.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 20, 2012)

OK, you should get a Nikon d5100, a Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 and a Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 VC.  How is that for a definite answer.  To be honest though, the D7000 has some features like commander mode etc. that would come in handy for the type of work you are doing.


----------



## riskinhos (Nov 22, 2012)

thank you all of you. it was a big help. but you known what? I decided to just get a sony nex. it just does the same at the same quality if not better. Got a deal for an almost brand new sony nex-5 with kit lens and accessories for 250$. I'm going to get the new 10-18mm f/4  lens (with OSS and just 225gr!) or a sony alpha compatible one like the tokina with an adapter. I compared nikon dslr with the sony nex in my hands and omg... for the size and picture quality I really don't known why these don't sell a lot more. Sure a viewfinder can be usefull but anyway these days anything is digital and WYSIWYG in the display. for less then 500gr and a very small and convinent size I can get what I want. And the price is about the same or even less. Sure lens availability might be an issue if I want autofocus but with manual focus I can get about any lens I want with an adapter. There's also an issue with the fashes but also another adapter solves the problem. And if I upgrade the body I can also get a wireless control on android or ios.
I would love to get a Nikon 1 which with an adapter would make it compatible with nikon F lenses but the smaller sensor is just a joke and quality isn't even close to the nex.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 22, 2012)

riskinhos said:
			
		

> thank you all of you. it was a big help. but you known what? I decided to just get a sony nex. it just does the same at the same quality if not better. Got a deal for an almost brand new sony nex-5 with kit lens and accessories for 250$. I'm going to get the new 10-18mm f/4  lens (with OSS and just 225gr!) or a sony alpha compatible one like the tokina with an adapter. I compared nikon dslr with the sony nex in my hands and omg... for the size and picture quality I really don't known why these don't sell a lot more. Sure a viewfinder can be usefull but anyway these days anything is digital and WYSIWYG in the display. for less then 500gr and a very small and convinent size I can get what I want. And the price is about the same or even less. Sure lens availability might be an issue if I want autofocus but with manual focus I can get about any lens I want with an adapter. There's also an issue with the fashes but also another adapter solves the problem. And if I upgrade the body I can also get a wireless control on android or ios.
> I would love to get a Nikon 1 which with an adapter would make it compatible with nikon F lenses but the smaller sensor is just a joke and quality isn't even close to the nex.



Because people dont want them


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 24, 2012)

Well I am too late to the party.

My suggestion would have been a Nikon D7000 and the Tokina 11-16.  We have the 11-16 without motor and love it.  My wife does about 12-18 real estate shoots a year.  And almost exclusivly uses the Tokina for indoor shots.  Not sure how the Sony is, but the Nikon would have been good for flash shots as well.  Wireless flashes on stands are a big help doing interiors.


----------

